# Our trees looked so beautiful this morning.



## Ruth n Jersey (Dec 3, 2019)

We had some very bad weather in New Jersey these last couple of days but when the sun came out our trees glistened. The one photo of my neighbors tree looks like an arch but is really a birch tree that bent to the ground from the weight of the ice and snow. I'm surprised it didn't snap.


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 3, 2019)

Beautiful Ruth!


----------



## oldman (Dec 3, 2019)

Beautiful pictures, but you may keep the snow. The storm was initially predicted to come a little more west. Had that happened, I may have posted pictures.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 3, 2019)

We had it too Ruth.. Your pics are beautiful!


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 3, 2019)

*Gorgeous, Ruth..... *


----------



## Kaila (Dec 3, 2019)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> my neighbors tree looks like an arch but is really a birch tree that bent to the ground from the weight of the ice and snow. I'm surprised it didn't snap.



"Bend but don't break!  "  

Beautiful pictures! ❄❄


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 5, 2019)

Lovely pictures there~


----------



## Ronni (Dec 5, 2019)

Love these pictures.  The bent tree is particularly stunning!


----------



## Lvstotrvl (Dec 5, 2019)

Beautiful pictures, Ruth thanks for sharing.


----------



## toffee (Dec 5, 2019)

lucky you ruth ...


----------



## Pam (Dec 5, 2019)

Beautiful!


----------



## Islandgypsy (Dec 5, 2019)

Very pretty from inside a warm house


----------



## treeguy64 (Dec 6, 2019)

Those trees need proper pruning to promote airflow, sunlight penetration and to lessen the snow load during winter storms.


----------

